# SS Crystal Red Shrimp Pics



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Just some pics of my crystals


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice........the second pic is my fav.
How long have you been growing this colony and how many did you start with?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I started with about 25 back in march or april. I think only 5 or 10 were hinos and the rest were S+. I have removed about half of them already since they were lower grades.


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

what is the difference between a hino and a S+?


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

UGHHHH! Well, I mean great looking shrimp, oblongshrimp!


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

they look nice, but no offense, some shrimps losed their white color, and should not be called S then.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yes I agree very nice shrimp pics, I see a couple hinos BUT i would not call those SS sorry


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

since when are hinos not SS? I know there are some lower grades in there.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

i think it is because only if they have full solid white and red to be qualify for SS. anything less is S and lower. Hinos are nice but only if they have solid coloring.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

yes but i think there are defiantly some SS in those pics though, especially those that are just a single shripm. My crappy photography skills are also probably messing up the photos.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

oh theres no doubt there are some SS in there but there are alot more that are questionable because the coloration is off. well until better pictures...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

aw ok. Ya i need to keep kulling out the lower grade ones into my other tanks.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

They still look very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Nice group you have there! 

As for the grading its not just features that go into grading but color intensity as well. Some of your shrimp are SS without a doubt (Pic two) but some are also A-S looking in the photos, but then again the lighting is looking like its coming from behind them so it can make them look clearer. 

-Andrew


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

yup i agree completely andrew. I have since been in the process of removing the lower grades so they don't keep polluting the gene pool


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry man i didn't mean to rain on your parade, pic 2 is Def a nice SS


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

its ok i was just misunderstanding what you meant.


----------



## chikorita (Dec 20, 2007)

nice crystals )


----------

